# Pat Warner Mushroom Knobs



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

Greetings,

I am hoping that someone will have some idea of where I can find bakelite knobs such as those that Pat Warner used to make my Porter-Cable trim router base. I have spent several hours trying to find something similar, but thus far, I have drawn a blank.










This image shows the width to be approximately 1-3/4 inches.










This image shows the height to be approximately 1-5/8 inches.

Any comments or suggestions will be most welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Try here Knobs On Innovative Components

Or Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/large-cabinet-knobs/s?k=large+cabinet+knobs

And this one: Plastic knobs, control plastic knobs, aviation knobs, push-on knobs, Metal Knobs, Traditional Knobs, Round Knobs, Fluted Knobs, Aerospace Plastic Knobs, Aircraft Plastic Knobs, Dial Knobs, Pointer Knobs, Bar Knobs, Button and Slider Knobs, Machined Aluminum Knobs, Industrial Assemblies, Regent Knobs, Indexed clamping handles, Industrial Plastic Knobs, Industrial Hardware,3000 Platic Knobs


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

Thank you, sir, for the links. 

I will have a look at each of those and see what turns up. I probably should not be looking for something so specific, but only for a knob that will work. I think that even a round knob woiuld do so long as I could get my fingers beneath it. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

_patriot said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am hoping that someone will have some idea of where I can find bakelite knobs such as those that Pat Warner used to make my Porter-Cable trim router base. I have spent several hours trying to find something similar, but thus far, I have drawn a blank.
> 
> ...


How many are you looking for? I may have a couple that might at least have the same thread pattern. 
Might be a slight bit bigger. I could take a look when I get to the shop tomorrow?

Kind regards,


Tim J. Ziegler
Ziegler Woodwork & Specialty


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. said:


> How many are you looking for? I may have a couple that might at least have the same thread pattern.
> Might be a slight bit bigger. I could take a look when I get to the shop tomorrow?
> 
> Kind regards,
> ...


That's most kind of you. I would be very happy to have two of these knobs.

If you do happen to find them, please let me know what you want for them and any S/H charges. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

Off topic, if I may, but I am still shocked that Mr. Warner's family (or whomever?) chose to take his website off line. There was SO much invaluable information on his website. We could all still be learning from his rigs and router reviews. I'm glad I had the good sense to purchase his - The Router Book.

I feel very fortunate to have exchanged a few emails with him back in the day. He was always up front and to the point. Here's a sample of his sage advice in removing bits from the PC trim router:










I hope St. Pete's keeping him busy.


----------



## FlyingSawdust (Dec 23, 2017)

_patriot said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am hoping that someone will have some idea of where I can find bakelite knobs such as those that Pat Warner used to make my Porter-Cable trim router base. I have spent several hours trying to find something similar, but thus far, I have drawn a blank.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingSawdust (Dec 23, 2017)

Try this website:

https://www.kippusa.com/us/en/Produ...K0157-AG-Flat-knobs-with-external-thread.html


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

I tried the smooth finish knobs on my router base and found that they were too "slippery" for my liking. I finally got a round wood dowel and put the rubber cap on it (the kind that goes on the ends of walking sticks, crutches, etc. This suits me much, much better as I have more control over the router.

Ceramic Drawer Knobs "look good" - but don't function worth a hoot (for me).









The rubber "handles" are easier to hold after your hands get a bit sweaty.


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

FlyingSawdust said:


> Try this website:
> 
> https://www.kippusa.com/us/en/Produ...K0157-AG-Flat-knobs-with-external-thread.html


Thank you for the link. I will take a look at it.


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

@John Smith_ 

I really like your cane tip idea. I put those on the ends of my 1-inch pipe clamps.










I have come across these knobs which I really liked.










The shipping charge was above my pay scale, so I passed. These would have been perfect with 1/2-inch spacers. 

I am going to find my extra cane knobs and give that a go. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

_patriot said:


> That's most kind of you. I would be very happy to have two of these knobs.
> 
> If you do happen to find them, please let me know what you want for them and any S/H charges.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


I found one, and know I have a couple more somewhere. dig about 2 hours worth of digging and ran out of places. 
Here is a pic. of what I have though and checking with someone else. 
Is that something that might work?


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. said:


> I found one, and know I have a couple more somewhere. dig about 2 hours worth of digging and ran out of places.
> Here is a pic. of what I have though and checking with someone else.
> Is that something that might work?


Tim,
I feel badly that you are spending so much time on my behalf. That said, if you do not have another matching knob then please forget about finding another. That knob would be perfect, but I feel terrible to be taking up all of your time.

I sincerely appreciate your help,
Phillip


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

_patriot said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am hoping that someone will have some idea of where I can find bakelite knobs such as those that Pat Warner used to make my Porter-Cable trim router base. I have spent several hours trying to find something similar, but thus far, I have drawn a blank.
> 
> ...


Here is another option: WoodHaven.com carries some awesome knobs of which I have several of their Jigs 
they truly are a good well made knob.


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

_patriot said:


> Tim,
> I feel badly that you are spending so much time on my behalf. That said, if you do not have another matching knob then please forget about finding another. That knob would be perfect, but I feel terrible to be taking up all of your time.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate your help,
> Phillip


Phillip no problem, just helping out a fellow woodworker. So you could use this knob I'd mail it to you no problem.
PM me your address, I can get it coming your way. 
[personal data removed by moderator]
I'm sure $15.00 would cover the costs for both.


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

@Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. 

I am looking on the Woodhaven site and searching for "knobs", "clamps" and "handles" has drawn a blank. Do you happen to have a link to the WH knobs you have?

I found this, but that is the closest I have come to knobs or handles. These would definitely work for my trimmer sub-base.

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

McMaster Carr or Carr Lane are my go to places for machinery knobs. Both have easy to use catalogs in the internet.

Charley


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

_patriot said:


> @Ziegler WoodWork & Spec.
> 
> I am looking on the Woodhaven site and searching for "knobs", "clamps" and "handles" has drawn a blank. Do you happen to have a link to the WH knobs you have?
> 
> ...


Hey Phillip if you call direct and tell them you just need two of his knobs I'm sure he will sell them to you.
They are under new ownership now but have been real good about selling pretty much anything you would ask for. 
other wise I be glad to mail you the one I have. 
You just let me know if I can help I'd be happy to send it your way. 

Kind regards,

Tim


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

@Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. 

Tim,
Ok, I just sent them an email, so I will wait to hear back and get back to you.

Again, I cannot thank you sufficiently for your kindness. I need two knobs/handles for my router sub-base, so will have to pass on the one you are offering me. However, if you do come across a matching knob, let me know.

What a wild goose chase this has turned out to be. Ha!

Take care,
Phillip


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

CharleyL said:


> McMaster Carr or Carr Lane are my go to places for machinery knobs. Both have easy to use catalogs in the internet.
> 
> Charley


Charley,

Wow! I have never come across Carr Lane, but they do indeed have some interesting knobs and handles. I have two book-marked.

I really appreciate your help,
Phillip


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

@Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. 

Tim!

You'da man!!! I heard back from a Woodhaven rep (Lynette Buesing) and she gave me a part number, cost/knob and S/H costs. So for all who may have need for these hard-to-find knobs, here is the info I was given:

Woodhaven part number - #5590
Cost / knob - $3
S/H - $4

Here is what I think (and hope ...) they look like:










The WH rep referred to these as a "Shift Knob", but to be clear, these cannot be found on their website. I asked the gentleman who took my order why these could not be found on their website and his reply was, "Well, probably because we do not get many requests for them." I hope I am not the only person to see the irony in that response. 

I hope this info will help someone else who may need this style of knob or handle.

Mission accomplished, thanks to you. Now, we can all get back to work.

Take care,
Phillip


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

_patriot said:


> @Ziegler WoodWork & Spec.
> 
> Tim,
> Ok, I just sent them an email, so I will wait to hear back and get back to you.
> ...


Glad I could be of help to you Phillip, and you will see they also have nylon bushings to rise them higher. 
Yeah just let me know and keep in touch I'd like to see your end result. 

Kind regards,

Tim


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

_patriot said:


> @Ziegler WoodWork & Spec.
> 
> Tim!
> 
> ...


Awesome Phillip, Yup Linette has been there as long as I have been buying from WoodHaven. Brad Witt was the founding owner and has been a great guy to work with and like I said under new ownership now but super company. 
Its a small company that wants to serve there people. I hope you check out all there different items. 
Thanks for getting back to me and yes please keep my posted. You will not be disappointed in the quality of their products either. 
You sure can't beat the price on those knobs either. I am glad it all come together. 

"fellow woodworkers working together"

Kind regards,



Tim


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

@Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. 

Amen to all that you have noted. I will indeed keep you posted.

Thank you again,
Phillip


----------



## Texukdoc (Jun 27, 2010)

I can suggest two options for the knobs on your router. If you have access to a lathe or know someone who can do the work for you, turned hardwood knobs would be a good substitute. I have made many knobs using a plastic which is moldable at 140°F and which sets very hard and is extremely strong. It is sold in granule form either as Polymorph or Instamorph and will soften in hot water and will be touchable at 140°F. You will need to make a mold out of wood which can be ground out or drilled out and a suitable bolt can be embedded in the softened plastic before it hardens. It sets rock hard but is white in color. Geoff Barst


----------



## lavigne (Sep 28, 2008)

_patriot said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am hoping that someone will have some idea of where I can find bakelite knobs such as those that Pat Warner used to make my Porter-Cable trim router base.  I have spent several hours trying to find something similar, but thus far, I have drawn a blank.
> 
> ...


I have Pat Warner’s books and in each of his books he lists the sources for everything he uses. Years ago, I looked at some of his sources, one of which was this knob. I can’t look it up at the moment, but i know it’s in there.

Carl


----------



## _patriot (9 mo ago)

@lavigne 

Thank you for your post.

I have Mr. Warner's, 'The Router Book', and he did not mention the making of router sub-bases or these knobs. I know he as written other router books, but I only have one. With my luck, these knobs are no longer being made.

Mr. Warner's 'Fast, Easy & Accurate Router Jigs' may have this information. I'm not certain.

I appreciate your help


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to posting on the forum @lavigne


----------



## dgwoods (Oct 1, 2018)

This knob is harder to find than Pat's usual hardware. My knob has an M8 thread. This Davies Molding knob is likely the one used. It's mounted on a short spacer. Attached is the Davies drawing.


----------



## lavigne (Sep 28, 2008)

I researched Pat‘s source for jig hardware, Reid Tool Supply, and found these: 





__





Buy Tapered Knobs | DK-315 | Reid Supply


Tapered Knob DK-315 at Reid Supply 70+ years of expertise. Download 3D CAD models. Shop online with next day delivery.




www.reidsupply.com





They are a little different. 

Carl


----------

